# Was habt ihr gegen diese sogenannten Kiddy´s?



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

Hi

inletzter zeit les ich immer wieder in wow / auf buffed.de :"Immer diese scheiß Kiddy´s...

und dazu wollte ich mich persönlich mal äusern.

Ich bin selber erst 14 und hab mit 11 angefangen World of Warcraft zu spielen. als ich noch um die Level 10-20 war musste ich mir ständig "Flames" anhören wie zum Beispiel :" Du scheiß Kiddy werd erstmal level (damals noch 70) dann reden wir weiter du kackboon. Und erlichgesagt war das nicht wirklich nett...

ich mein welcher World of Warcraft anfänger hat schon o eine ahnung von den ganzen Fachausdrücken und instanzen wie ein level 79er / 80er?

Und außerdem mit welchem Recht schließen manche ältere/reifere WoW spieler jüngere WoW spieler aus. Ich musste mich bei 10 verschiedenen Gilden bewerben und eine nur hat mich angenommen. Die anderen haben mich nicht wegen meinem Equip/Level abgelehnt sondern wegen meines Alters!

Das Spiel ist ab 12 also hat jeder 12-14 jährige , der noch nicht so viel ahnung von WoW hat wie diese OBER-PRO-GAMER Mit voll T8,5 die jeden wegen seinen gammel Equip "Flamen" , das Recht WoW zu Spielen.


Fazit: Wie währe es wenn wir in Zukunft einfach mal netter und hilfsbereiter zu den noch nicht so guten spielern sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und damit meine ich nicht ununterbrochen instanzen ziehen und Gold schenken. Ich meine damit einfach mal Hilfsbereit die sogenannten "Kiddy´s" über das Spiel und die art wie man es Spielt zu Informieren.

LG euer Plastiksoldat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2009)

Kiddy heisst nicht gleich Kind!
Es kommt auf das Verhalten des Spielers an.
Und ganz ehrlich?Ich hätte dich auch abgelehnt,weil die Gefahr einfach größer ist,dass Mama oder Papa den Stecker vom Netz nehmen,als bei einem Erwachsenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

Die Gilde in  die ich wollte war keine Raid sondern eine Fun Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2009)

Ein Kiddy ist keine Bezeichnung für einen jungen Spieler.

Kiddys sind Flamer, die kein Wort geradeaus schreiben können, für die Sozialkompetenz nichts bedeutet und sich hinter der Anonymität des Internets verstecken. Richtige Nervbacken, die Spitzenkandidaten für sämtliche Ignore-Listen sind und den Ruf der Community so richtig schön runtergezogen haben.

Und zu deinem Alter und Gilden: Lügen, wenn kein TS-Gespräch zur Bewerbung gehört. Oder eben eine Gilde suchen, die keine Altersbegrenzung hat. Wenn du dich vernünftig verhältst und zur Gilde passt, dann kann ihnen dein Alter egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crimiee (2. Juli 2009)

Mir persönlich geht es um die Verlässlichkeit des Spielers. Wenn wir einen Raid haben der bis 0 Uhr oder länger geht, ist das Risiko einfach zu gross das bei unter 18 Jährigen es heißt :" Ab ins Bett und macht den Computer aus".

Daher spiele ich nicht gerne mit jüngeren Spielern.


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juli 2009)

Kiddy != Kind

Kiddys sind assoziale nertötende Leute, die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und nur rumstressen.

edith: <16 jährige in der gilde sind trotzdem manchmal anstrengend, weil dann Mama ins Zimmer kommt und man im TS nur noch hört: "Jonass es ist 11 Uhr und du liegst noch nciht im Bett? Ab Rechner aus!" (wahre Begebenheit). Sowas hab ich in meiner knapp 3 jährigen WoW Karriere schon öfter erlebt.


----------



## Mondokawaki (2. Juli 2009)

@TE Leider nichts das hilft


----------



## Kalle1978 (2. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oepNCiHA1hM...feature=related

Wenn er so gespielt hat, wie er ausgeflippt ist, dann hast Du Deine Antwort.


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab selber damals zu wow release mit 11 1/2 jahren glaub angefangen gehabt...
hatte trotzdem mim einen twink r9 un mim main stand ich in aq40 als bester schami healer
was ich damit ausdrücken will ist dass nicht alle "kiddys" in eine schublade gesteckt werden können, aber es ist leider so dass viele der "kiddys" einfach keine ahnung vom spiel haben es nicht können und iwie kindische aktionen abspielen un wenn die dann halt mit den älteren,eingespielten Gamer zocken wird man da schnell aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin in einer Gilde, die eigentlich nur ab 20+ ist. Doch wegen gutem Verhalten in der Testphase und einem TS-Gespräch durfte mal eine Ausnahme gemacht werden. (werd diesen Juli 17)
Es kommt also letztendlich auf dein Verhalten an. Und so wie ich das sehe, scheinst du nicht in das typische "Kiddy-Raster" zu fallen.
Problematisch wirds im TS wenn man eine Pieps-Stimme hat, das kann manchen Leuten auf den Keks gehen. ^^


----------



## Thunderwave (2. Juli 2009)

Leider wird der Begriff "Kiddy" von vielen Pseudo-Pro´s falsch verwendet.

Die einen meinen mit Kiddy jüngere Spieler, was aber nicht gleich bedeuten muss, das er ein "Noob" (Auslegung in alle Richtungen möglich) ist. 
Die anderen meinen mit Kiddy die Spieler, die sich einfach nur wie im Kindergarten benehmen. In unserer Gilde haben wir von 12-50+ alle Altersklassen vertreten, allerdings nehmen wir alle auf und achten auf ihr Verhalten. 

Sprich wenn man sich vernünftig benimmt, können diese bei uns bleiben, ansonsten gibt´s nen gratis-Kick. 

Raidtechnisch gab´s damit auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Maradil (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, meiner Meinung nach kommt es auch auf das Verhalten an. Mit 12,13,14,15 oder sogar 16 ist man einfach (in den meisten Fällen) noch nich so, ich nenne es mal "reif" das man von den meisten Spielern als gleichwertig betrachtet wird. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich selber hab viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, man musste plötzlich off, man hat nur scheiße gelabert im TS, rumgeheult, etc. Und Disziplin ist nunmal wichtig bei einem Gruppenspiel. Klar gibts auch ältere Gamer die ma kacke labern, aber in einem Raid oder so ist so ein Kiddy einfach n Risiko was die Gruppe gefährden könnte.
Jetzt könnte das geflame wieder losgehen, wow ab 16, meiner meinung anch aber auch blödsinn, weil das Spiel ja auch Jüngeren Spaß macht, und die sollen auch das Recht haben zu spielen, müssen dan aber auch damit rechnen, bei einem gewissen verhalten nicht beachtet zu werden.

Und jetzt können mich die Kiddies steinigen ;P


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich benutze das Wort "Kiddy" nicht oft, aber ich meine es im Zusammenhang von "Nervig, Kindisch, Geistiges Alter, usw..."

Es hat bei mir nichts mit dem richtigen Alter zutun, es gibt 12 Jährige Asoziale Kinder die nix im Kopf haben und nur Flamen, und es gibt die gleiche Art im Alter von z.B.  25 Jahren.


----------



## Nios (2. Juli 2009)

Höflichkeit bei WoW?Höhö,hab ich was verpasst,seitdem ich da weg bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (2. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Kiddy != Kind
> 
> Kiddys sind assoziale nertötende Leute, die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und nur rumstressen.
> 
> edith: <16 jährige in der gilde sind trotzdem manchmal anstrengend, weil dann Mama ins Zimmer kommt und man im TS nur noch hört: "Jonass es ist 11 Uhr und du liegst noch nciht im Bett? Ab Rechner aus!" (wahre Begebenheit). Sowas hab ich in meiner knapp 3 jährigen WoW Karriere schon öfter erlebt.




Sorry aber das was du da gerade rauslässt ist kein Stück besser.

Ich kenn Kinder (also alters bedingt) die sich besser benehmen wie manch 20 Jähriger.Deswegen sollten wir nich alles über einen Kamm scheren.

Mir ist das Alter schnuppe wenn mann mit demjenigen vernünftig Spielen bzw. reden kann.


MfG
Acho


----------



## Mondokawaki (2. Juli 2009)

" Kannst du mir Gold geben?"
" Zieh mich hier durch "
" Es is 10 Uhr ich muss off legen wir Kolo dann morgen"
" Boah kennst du KIZ die sind übelst geil"
" alter ich hab heut in der Pause übelst einen aufs maul gehaun"
" bäh bäh bäh Pokemon bäh bäh bäh"
" 1100 DPS sind gut oder"


Deswegen mag ich die net


----------



## X-Man (2. Juli 2009)

wieso kinder ausgeschlossen werden? 
1) das verhalten der kinder ist nun mal (wer hätte es gedacht) "kindisch" oder sagen wir mal öfters daneben. ein gutes beispiel bist du. die bezeichung "OBER-PRO-GAMER" ist spöttisch und du machst dir damit keine freunde.
2) es gibt einen ganz klaren zusammenhang zwischen "noobigkeit" und alter, wie oft hatte ich schon außergewöhnlich schlechte spieler in instanzen getroffen, die auf die nachfrage ihres alter so gut wie immer mit einer zahl unter 14 antworteten.

ich gehöre zu diesen uber pros mit full t8,5 und möchte ums verrecken weder mit kindern noch mit anfängern spielen, dies ist ohnehin beim raiden auf einem relativ antsändigen niveau nicht möglich. es ist das gute recht jedes spielers wen er ausschließt und darüber zu heulen bringt nichts.

flame on


----------



## Trorg (2. Juli 2009)

Klaro sollte man nie alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber viele der Spieler sind Alter 20 aufwärts und man merkt schon den Unterscheid ob man mit gleichaltem im TS ist oder ob man 5-10 Jahre älter ist als alle anderen.

Klaro gibts auch 30 Jährige die sich wie Kiddys verhalten, aber eben viel mehr 12-16 Jährige die sich wie Kinder verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe nichts gegen Kiddys die sind eigendlich netter als so manscher jugendlicher und nerven nicht mit so ein scheiß rum erst gester hat mich ein jugendlicher im ts  beleidigit er mich nur weil ich mit meinen8 0iger Dk Dimmer noch mit dem Großschwert der schwarzen klinge rumlaufe dan meite so ein 13 jähriger "las in doch er hat ein recht drauf diese waffe zu ftragen die sicht wengists frostgram änlich" dann  sind wir aus der gruppe geflogen und hate den 13jähringen gesagt das ich das  sehr nett fand was er gesagt also sollt man nicht immer soagen kiddys sind unverschämt und nerven


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Was hat man gegen Kiddies? Ganz einfach:
- GMs
- Ignore-Funktion
- Ironie
- Sarkasmus

Die wirkungsvollsten Mittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie oben schon erwähnt wurde bezieht sich der Begriff weniger aufs physische Alter, mehr aber aufs geistige.


----------



## Najsh (2. Juli 2009)

Es ist zwar so dass es bei den Jüngeren auch Vernünftige gibt - aber das ist meiner Erfahrung nach die Ausnahme.

Der eine oder andere Zwerg reisst sich schon mal am Riemen , aber in der Regel kommt das Kind dann doch 
früher oder später raus. Und das ist ja auch völlig normal so. Die meisten sind eben noch Kinder und man
kann eben nicht erwarten dass die sich Verhalten wie jemand der berufstätig ist,  Familie hat, usw.

Und demenstprechend kommt es eben ua auch zu Problemen wie, dass dann ein DD im raid ins Bett
muss oder hitzige Diskussionen mit seiner Mutti bzgl Hausaufgaben führt... 

Hatten da schon so manche Superhelden erlebt  - die nicht gemerkt hatten, dass die TS nicht gemutet hatten ..

Zurück zum Thema - die 12-14 Jährigen sind eben noch Kinder. Und dementsprechend emotionaler und
temperamentvoller als die etwas Älteren. Deshalb geht es meiner Erfahrung nach auf die Dauer nicht gut mit den Jüngeren.
Es ist lediglich eine Frage der Zeit...

Deshalb finde ich den Begriff kiddies gibt es nicht umsonst - denn wenn einer der Zwerge mal kurz
am rumflippen ist - und man ihn mit kiddie abspeist, sagt das mehr als tausend worte und eine
überflüssige Diskussion.

Und auch wenn jetzt die Jüngeren alle auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil sie sich diffamiert fühlen, müssen
sie wohl damit leben. Davon geht die Welt nicht unter.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Und außerdem mit welchem Recht schließen manche ältere/reifere WoW spieler jüngere WoW spieler aus. Ich musste mich bei 10 verschiedenen Gilden bewerben und eine nur hat mich angenommen. Die anderen haben mich nicht wegen meinem Equip/Level abgelehnt sondern wegen meines Alters!



Weil Sie es dürfen.
Aus dem gleichen Grund kann man Nazis auch aus der Gruppe kicken. Wenn man mit solchen Leuten nicht spielen will, dann muss man das nicht. Blizzard sagt schliesslich nicht "WoW ist ab 12, jetzt müsst ihr mit den 12jährigen spielen!".
Du wirst überings im wirklich erfolgreichen Endcontent keine Gilde finden, die dich aufnimmt, es sei denn du kennst einige aus der Gilde, die >ausdrücklich< deine Reife bestätigen können. (Was deine Rechtschreibung angeht stimmt es zumindest schonmal, für einen 14jährigen - da bauen 30er mehr Patzer)

PS: Das Wort Kiddie wird oft falsch verstanden, bzw. im falschen Zusammenhang benutz. Ein Kiddie ist ein sich unreif benehmender Spieler. Ob 12 oder 40 Jahre alt ist aber vollkommen schnurz egal.


----------



## Kinderhasser (2. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein Kiddy ist keine Bezeichnung für einen jungen Spieler.
> 
> Kiddys sind Flamer, die kein Wort geradeaus schreiben können, für die Sozialkompetenz nichts bedeutet und sich hinter der Anonymität des Internets verstecken. Richtige Nervbacken, die Spitzenkandidaten für sämtliche Ignore-Listen sind und den Ruf der Community so richtig schön runtergezogen haben.
> 
> ...




Bis auf das Lügen stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Lügen bringt nämlich nichts, da früher oder später es rauskommen wird und derjenige dann eben aufgrund der Lügen aus der Gilde fliegt.

Der einfach Grund warum auch wir keine Kiddis bei uns in der Gilde aufnehmen ist der, dass wenn du abends einen Raid ansetzt die um 21 Uhr ins Bett müssen...und das hat keinen Wert, so kann man nichts planen.

Ausserdem haben die meisten Kiddis nicht gelernt sich entsprechend zu verhalten und das ist auch schon der 2. Grund.

Gut es gibt auch unter den Volljährigen oft man welche die sich daneben benehmen......die sind dann aber auch nimmer lange in der Gilde...


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

Wegen dem früh ins bett gehen... wpzu gibt es das wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (2. Juli 2009)

Wir nehmen eigentlich niemanden unter 16, bzw 18 auf. Das hat aber weniger mit Kiddys zu tun...sondern es geht mehr um die Raidzeiten.
In meiner früheren Gilde hab ich es einmal miterleben dürfen im Ts: Es war 22h, und wir waren in Kara (...Ja, ist verdammt lang her...^^)...die Raids gingen 
auch dort bis 23h ca. Plötzlich gepolter im Ts - die Mutter von einem unserer Member (14 Jahre) schreit größtenteils unverständliches...und dann war er weg. 

Noch dazu kommt, dass bei uns die meisten über 20 oder über 30 sind...und die Gespräche die wir machmal im Ts so führen...ob die nun wirklich für 14 jährige 
Ohren bestimmt sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Wegen dem früh ins bett gehen... wpzu gibt es das wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


super freitag, samstag raid und darauf hat der rest der gilde keinen bock :/


----------



## Redryujin (2. Juli 2009)

Wie schon die Vorredner gesagt haben Kiddy heißt nicht Kind.

Ich kann aber auch sagen das Erwachsene sich meist noch schlimmer benehmen wie 12 Jährige. Kinder sind meist immer mehr die Nachmacher während die Erwachsenen meinen müssen sie sind die älteren und man muss sie respektieren. Leider ist das auch im RL so.

Bei Streit mit einen Kind oder bei Kindern ist mal schnell vergessen und da heißt es wieder "Freunde".

Bei Erwachsene ist das nicht mehr so leicht die fangen meist immer an Intrigen zu schmieden und das ganze Programm. Spreche da aus Erfahrung aus dem RL und aus Onlinegames.


----------



## Munzale (2. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Wegen dem früh ins bett gehen... wpzu gibt es das wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Wochenende...hm.....zum weggehen? Party machen? 
Denn da haben die meisten frei, und da haben viele (gerade im Sommer) was anderes im Kopf als raiden.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin nicht so einer, der die ganze zeit scheiße laber wie zum beispiel über pokemon oder KIZ (die ich persönlich richtig schlecht finde...) 

und weil ich fast nirgentswo mitgenommen wurde (raid bezüglich) hab ich mit WoW aufgehört und wenn ich wieder anfange wechsel ich den server... ich warte bis ein kostenloser transver von Frostwolf möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Munzale schrieb:


> Das Wochenende...hm.....zum weggehen? Party machen?
> Denn da haben die meisten frei, und da haben viele (gerade im Sommer) was anderes im Kopf als raiden.



Exakt. Da zeigen sich dann die Leute, die Skill haben die sich richtig Mühe geben. Und die gehen dann zu den guten Gilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (2. Juli 2009)

Wie schon oben genannt finde ich es auch unpassend, alle "Kiddys" in eine Schublade zu stecken. Es gibt wirklich unterschiedliche Charactere, die einen sind ruhig, die anderen laut (und vielleicht auch nervtötend).

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich höre wirklich nur sehr selten im TS "Kiddys", und wenn ich sie höre, benehmen sie sich ganz ordentlich. 
Wenn ich WoW mit anderen Spielen wie CounterStrike vergleiche, so fällt mir auf, dass in CS häufig aggresivere und zurechte genannte "Kiddys" zu finden sind. 
In WoW gibt es solche natürlich auch, aber ich persönlich finde WoW ein reiferes Spiel. 

und @ topic: Wie du dich dargestellt hast, finde ich sehr gut, ich hätte keinen Bedenken, dich in eine Gilde einzuladen. 

PS: Bin selber 17 und komme trotz guten Spielens und normalen Benehmens auch nicht in alle Gilden hinein ;-). Einige Leute sind doch zu verbissen und haben Vorurteile gegenüber unter 18-jährigen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

ich hatte mal nen 12jährigen als raidleiter im 25er obsiraid mit add so schnell waren wir da noch nie durch muss ich sagen.
Also Kiddy heißt nicht noob!


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

also ich kann meine wut die sich über die woche aufstaut freitags beim kampfsport rauslassen.. danach bin ich ruhig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> aber ich persönlich finde WoW ein reiferes Spiel.



ich würde lieber mal Still sein  da mals wo cs 1.6 frisch da war es überhaupt kein kiddy spiele erst als Internet heute zutage jeder hat und plözlich pc spielen cool ist und nicht mehr für freaks sind die ganzen Bushido cool tüben affen am css oder cs 1.6 spielen.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Juli 2009)

Wir lehnen für unsere Gilde U18 normalerweise einfach ab. Aber der größte teil ist bei uns mitte 20 bis mitte 30. Es geht dabei nicht darum das jüngere keine ahnung haben, aber mann muss miteinander gut aus kommen und sich ausserhalb der Raids vernünftig unterhalten können und die fällt mit gleichaltrigen viel leichter, bzw stärkt besser den zusammenhalt.


----------



## DiemoX (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> ich würde lieber mal Still sein  da mals wo cs 1.6 frisch da war es überhaupt kein kiddy spiele erst als Internet heute zutage jeder hat und plözlich pc spielen cool ist und nicht mehr für freaks sind die ganzen Bushido cool tüben affen am css oder cs 1.6 spielen.



Aber ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass in CS (oder auch Cs:S) mehr aggresivere Leute, nicht nur Kinder zu finden sind. 
Btw: Überdenk mal deine Rechtschreibung.


----------



## DiemoX (2. Juli 2009)

Kenne übrigens auch Raidleiter, die noch eine Kinderstimme hatten und mehr Ahnung als Erwachsene Spieler haben, und die raideten erfolgreich auch mit der Ü30 Generation, somit kann man nicht alle als "Kiddys" beschimpfen.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Aber ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass in CS (oder auch Cs:S) mehr aggresivere Leute, nicht nur Kinder zu finden sind.
> Btw: Überdenk mal deine Rechtschreibung.


Ich scheiss auf meine Rechtschreibung in einem Forum


Ja früher war es ja nicht so es erst seit 3-4 jahre so und das nur Aggressivere leute spiele hast du wohl eine an der klatsch siehst du die pros auf andre los gehen an der esl? Siehst du Schlägereien bei einem Grossen E-Sports match? die leute die laut ins Mic rum schrein arschloch etc im chat schreiben das sind eben so genannte Kiddys!


Und das sind meistens kinder die in der schule ein Opfer sind und sie meine sie sind cool wenn sie in css laut Arschloch ins mic schreien


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

ich glaub der tgread wird gleich geschlossen....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> ich glaub der tgread wird gleich geschlossen....



Sollte er, der Drang, Stress05 zu Flamen nimmt langsam überhand.^^

EDIT: *einfach aufs X drücken ...*


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juli 2009)

Sehr kreativ ist die antwort nicht, aber wir haben nur eins gegen sie und zwar 

/igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (2. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Die Gilde in  die ich wollte war keine Raid sondern eine Fun Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann spaßen sie mit Sicherheit eine Menge im TS rum. Ich würde mich nur ungern "zurückhalten" bei Witzen FSK 18, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass sich ein junger Spieler angegriffen/ verarscht etc. fühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelo33 (2. Juli 2009)

ich finde es sehr schade das ein großteil der leute nichts mehr von vernünftigen umgangsformen hält. wer nenu anfängt hat meist recht schlechte karten. auf hilfe wartet man meist vergebens, und wenn man dann auch noch auf einem rp server spielt, wird man ausgelacht weil man eben noch rp spielt und es mag. ich dürfte mir ebenfalls schon so manche beschimpfung anhören. das ging von: "du boon hier wird kein rp mehr gemacht, wir scheissen auf die regeln", oder: "du dumme rp schwuchtel werd erst mal 80 und leg dir t8 zu". und das waren noch die harmlosen beschimpfungen gewesen.
und wenn man hilfe benötigt wirds dann meist richtig bitter. ich habe mir also ein kleinen kreis an leuten aufgebaucht mit denen a) ein vernünftiger umgangston zu stande kommt, b) man hilft einander und c) es kommt auch richtiges rp zu stande. und so macht mir jedenfalls das spielen wieder spass.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Mit WoW sind zu viele MMO-Neulinge ins Boot gehüpft und deshalb haben einige halt ein falsches Bild von einer solchen Community..
Ich lass den Satz jetzt mal unkommentiert da stehen ;]


Btw Kiddy, yo - leckt mich Leute?! 
Ich finds witzig, die meisten die mich durchs zocken kennen sagen entweder ich wärn Arsch/Kiddy oder ich wär der übelst coole Typ - kommt halt drauf an wie die Leute mit Ehrlichkeit umgehen können. :]


----------



## mib2000 (2. Juli 2009)

wie schon oben gesagt geht es hierbei nicht ums alter sondern viel mehr um deine geistige reife^^

natürlich liegt es mir fern hier an dieser stelle zu sagen dass deine reife nicht ausreichend für anregendes rollenspiel ist... wissen kann ich trotzdem nicht ob du dich vl einfach nur angestrengt hast als du das thema aufgemacht hast^^

da stellt sich mir doch die frage in wie fern der thread seine existenzberechtigung vertritt wenn man nciht weiß wer da, hinter dem an sich anständigen thread, steckt. 

ich denke änliche probleme hatten auch die leute die dich abgelehnt haben^^ und bevor ich ein risiko eingehe mit einem der eventuell unrat stiftet lass ichs lieber gleich bleiben^^ warauf sich natürlich wieder die frage stellt warum die risikobereitschaft bei älteren scheinbar höher gesteckt wird als bei jüngere...

eig. leben wir in einer kranken gesellschaft


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2009)

Das Wichtigste ist: Immer schön locker und entspannt bleiben. Wenn Dich jemand im Spiel beleidigt oder als Noob beschimpft, einfach auf die Ignore-Liste setzen, dann kann er lästern wie er will.
Ich finde es sowieso blödsinn, die Leute nach dem Alter "auszusortieren". Es hat doch jeder ein Recht darauf, an einer Gilde oder einem Raid teilzunehmen, egal ob er jetzt 12 oder 60 ist. Und wenn man eben mehrere jüngere Spieler dabei hat, dann legt man den Raidtermin eben so, dass alle ohne Probleme daran teilnehmen können.
Da fragt man eben vorher durch, wann jeder Zeit hat und legt den Termin dann entsprechend fest. Da stur auf etwas zu pochen ist doch Blödsinn, wenn mancher wegen des RL dann nicht kann. Das ist nun mal wichtiger.
Ich finde es echt nicht in Ordnung, wie da manche Leute miteinander umgehen. Viele vergessen, dass sich hinter dem Charakter, am PC, ein Mensch befindet, der es einfach verdient hat respektvoll behandelt zu werden.
Gerade ein Online-Spiel lebt von dem Miteinander. Das man sich gegenseitig hilft, unterstützt. Und das Alter spielt da wirklich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich hab schon Spieler erlebt, die waren erst 14, konnten ihren Charakter wunderbar spielen und haben richtig gutes RP gemacht, während manch andere die schon deutlich älter waren, die Channel vollgespamt und sich aufgeführt haben, als wären sie noch ein Kleinkind.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2009)

Es gibt zu viele Idioten in deinem Alter,
gewöhn dich dran mit denen in eine Tonne
geworfen zuwerden. Wenns drauf ankommt
kannst du ja immernoch zeigen, was du kannst.


----------



## Myce (2. Juli 2009)

OMG

Du hast mit 11 angefangen WoW zu zocken? Fällt dir denn nichts besseres ein? Deine Kindheit ist bald vorbei und du kannst nur WoW vorweisen? Hört sich echt traurig an.

Klingt zwar Altmodisch aber zu meiner Zeit war Kind sein mit viel aktivität verbunden. Aber wie kann man es dieser Generation verüberln... bei der fülle an Medien die es zurzeit gibt.

sry für offtopic


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es gibt zu viele Idioten in deinem Alter,
> gewöhn dich dran mit denen in eine Tonne
> geworfen zuwerden. Wenns drauf ankommt
> kannst du ja immernoch zeigen, was du kannst.



*ghnahahahaha*

*hust*

Sry Lurock. ;D


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2009)

mib2000 schrieb:


> eig. leben wir in einer kranken gesellschaft


und das fängt genau da an, wo ein SPIEL solche Auswirkungen haben kann wie ich sie hier hundertfach im Forum gelesen habe, wo ich manchmal meinen Augen nicht traue: eine Bewerbung schreiben für eine Gilde(hallo,gehts noch?),viele Stunden am Stück in raids am bildschirm kleben und nicht mal zu wagen seine Notdurft verrichten zu gehen,mobbing(unfassbar) in Gilden und noch andere Dinge,die ich nicht ansatzweise mit Spass und Spiel in Verbindung bringen würde....DAS ist krank...


----------



## toryz (2. Juli 2009)

Kiddy, hm also ich bezeichne so einen nur wenn er sich kindisch benimmt, egal oder er nun 12 oder 42 ist....

Allerdings muss ich zugeben das es meist die Spieler im Bereich von 12-20 sind die nicht einmal eine Gruppe suchen sondern gleich im Gildenchannel schreien: "Zieht mich jemand BSF...."

So etwas finde ich dann ehrlich gesagt nervend aber es gibt auch 20+ Spieler die nur überall durchgezogen werden wollen....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> So etwas finde ich dann ehrlich gesagt nervend aber es gibt auch 20+ Spieler die nur überall durchgezogen werden wollen....



Was hat denn "sich durchziehen lassen" mit kindisch sein zu tun? Das musst Du mir jetzt aber erklären.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was hat denn "sich durchziehen lassen" mit kindisch sein zu tun? Das musst Du mir jetzt aber erklären.^^


er meint damit diese faulen "IMBAROXXOR" spieler die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen weil se überalle gezogen wurden und dann mit "l2p" bis zur vergasung um sich werfen und argumentiert damit auf baumschulniveau


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er meint damit diese faulen "IMBAROXXOR" spieler die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen weil se überalle gezogen wurden und dann mit "l2p" bis zur vergasung um sich werfen und argumentiert damit auf baumschulniveau



Hmm, naja, dann ist das Durchziehen aber nur ein indirekter Punkt. Ich persönlich hab mich ja auch durchziehen lassen und wurde nicht zum Kiddie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ... muaha vergiss was ich gesagt habe. Ich roxxor, ihr nichts.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Juli 2009)

kiddys sind bei mir leute die sich kindich oder asozial benehmen......und gegen die hab ich ne igno liste...


----------



## Abrox (2. Juli 2009)

Was ich gegen Kiddys habe?

Nichts wirkungsvolles.



Mal zum Thema:

Was ist für mich ein Kiddy?

Ein Kiddy ist für mich jemand der nach dem Kindergartenklischee geht: "Der hat mir mein Schäufelchen geklaut"

Dabei ist nicht das normale Alter gemeint. Ich versteh mich mit jeder Altersklasse. Kinder sind für mich in erster Linie Blagen. Was jetzt allerdings nicht das negative Blag ist, sondern mit zum Dialekt gehört.


----------



## Rebotic (2. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was hat man gegen Kiddies?



Mittel aber keine Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie schon gesagt wurde Kiddy bezieht sich auf das Verhalten eines Spieler's, der wie ein sich wie ein nerviges,nöliges Kleinkind verhält!

Beispiel für das Verhalten eines Kiddy's






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der wollte wohl nen Item und hat beim Würfeln verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich?Ich hätte dich auch abgelehnt,weil die Gefahr einfach größer ist,dass Mama oder Papa den Stecker vom Netz nehmen,als bei einem Erwachsenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über diesen Satz kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Über diesen Satz kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. :>



Ist aber die Wahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ist aber die Wahrheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trifft aber genau so auch auf nen 20 Jährigen Kollegen von mir zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ist aber die Wahrheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja aber ich war mit ca. 12 besser als manch Erwachsener. Die Erwachsenen haben doch alle keine Reflexe mehr =O. Ich kann nur verstehen das die Piepsstimme im TS nervt und das mit dem Stecker des Erzeugers ist wohl leider wahr. :O ( trifft aber nicht auf jeden in diesem Alter zu)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja aber ich war mit ca. 12 besser als manch Erwachsener. Die Erwachsenen haben doch alle keine Reflexe mehr =O. Ich kann nur verstehen das die Piepsstimme im TS nervt und das mit dem Stecker des Erzeugers ist wohl leider wahr. :O ( trifft aber nicht auf jeden in diesem Alter zu)



Trotzdem ist die Gefahr in dem Alter größer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit den Relexen bezweifle ich einfach mal ganz frech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Gefahr in dem Alter größer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wenn es immer noch diese Kackboons nicht schaffen zu Thaddius zu springen und all so ne Grütze... ist einfach nur lächerlich wie manche spielen. Oder in die Blubbs nach patchwerk laufen... und dann kommen immer die Ausreden Standbild etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (2. Juli 2009)

Myce schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Du hast mit 11 angefangen WoW zu zocken? Fällt dir denn nichts besseres ein? Deine Kindheit ist bald vorbei und du kannst nur WoW vorweisen? Hört sich echt traurig an.
> 
> ...



also ich hab mit 11 angefangen und jeden tag eine halbe stunde gespielt und das abends ich hab mich immer mit freunden getroffen und draußen was unternomen , wass heute immer noch so ist. mit 12 hab ich abends , weil ich da länger aufbleiben darf , eine stunde abends gespielt und mich auch weiterhin mkit freunden getroffen. und so weiter.

Und wenn du ein Problem damit hast ist es dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja wenn es immer noch diese Kackboons nicht schaffen zu Thaddius zu springen und all so ne Grütze... ist einfach nur lächerlich wie manche spielen. Oder in die Blubbs nach patchwerk laufen... und dann kommen immer die Ausreden Standbild etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ok, aber ich behaupte enfach mal, dass die Anzahl an über 16jährigen, die in Naxx rumlaufen, wesentlich höher ist, als darunter. Zumal die messten Kinder eh nicht so lange spielen dürfen, als dass sie 4 Stunden Raiden können.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Naja ok, aber ich behaupte enfach mal, dass die Anzahl an über 16jährigen, die in Naxx rumlaufen, wesentlich höher ist, als darunter. Zumal die messten Kinder eh nicht so lange spielen dürfen, als dass sie 4 Stunden Raiden können.


Stimmt auch aber das finde ich auch gut so... Mir machts mehr Spaß mit Erwachsenen zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was hat denn "sich durchziehen lassen" mit kindisch sein zu tun? Das musst Du mir jetzt aber erklären.^^




Ich glaube nicht das es zu viel verlangt ist einen 3 zeiligen Post zu lesen, oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es zu viel verlangt ist einen 3 zeiligen Post zu lesen, oder?



Nö, aber ich kann deinem Post wahrlich keinen plausiblen Grund entnehmen.


----------



## butathyst (2. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt man darauf, das Kinder nicht so lange spielen dürften? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

butathyst schrieb:


> Wie kommt man darauf, das Kinder nicht so lange spielen dürften?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es Kinder sind?!


----------



## Benrok (2. Juli 2009)

butathyst schrieb:


> Wie kommt man darauf, das Kinder nicht so lange spielen dürften?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kinder sollten nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Pc hocken.
Klar, ich hab auch Computer gespielt aber nicht 4-5 Stunden.
Aber Hobbys bei denen man sich kreativ beschäftigen muss sind für Kinder und Jugendliche für das richtige Heranwachsen notwendig.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Kinder sollten nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Pc hocken.
> Klar, ich hab auch Computer gespielt aber nicht 4-5 Stunden.
> Aber Hobbys bei denen man sich kreativ beschäftigen muss sind für Kinder und Jugendliche für das richtige Heranwachsen notwendig.



Ganz genau.
Ein PC macht nunmal reell einsam.
Es behindert die Kreativität und die Ideenentwicklung eines Kindes in sehr vielen Punkten.
Und gerade in der "Wachstumszeit" kann das irreparable Folgen nach sich ziehen.

ps.

Meinen ersten PC hatte ich mit ca 27.
Früher ging auch alles mit viel Spaß ohne ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (2. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und das fängt genau da an, wo ein SPIEL solche Auswirkungen haben kann wie ich sie hier hundertfach im Forum gelesen habe, wo ich manchmal meinen Augen nicht traue: eine Bewerbung schreiben für eine Gilde(hallo,gehts noch?),viele Stunden am Stück in raids am bildschirm kleben und nicht mal zu wagen seine Notdurft verrichten zu gehen,mobbing(unfassbar) in Gilden und noch andere Dinge,die ich nicht ansatzweise mit Spass und Spiel in Verbindung bringen würde....DAS ist krank...



/absolute agree

dieses SPIEL wird absolut zu ernst genommen... und es wird immer schlimmer... ich schau mir hin und wieder mal andre MMO's an... ob nu eines wo man bezahlen oda wo man nicht bezahlen muss... eines zieht sich absolut durch!

für die leute ist es nur ein spiel... die große ausnahme... na ratet ma.... unser marktführer WoW.

natürlich kann man nu sagen:" ja ne is klar in so ner großen community, da findet sich schon auch ma ein schwarzes schaf!"
nur leider scheinen diese "schwarzen schafe" den rest der community "schwarzschafizieren"!

eig. schade was aus diesem schönen spiel langsam gemacht wird...


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

mib2000 schrieb:


> ... dieses SPIEL wird absolut zu ernst genommen... und es wird immer schlimmer... ich schau mir hin und wieder mal andre MMO's an... ob nu eines wo man bezahlen oda wo man nicht bezahlen muss... eines zieht sich absolut durch!
> für die leute ist es nur ein spiel... die große ausnahme... na ratet ma.... unser marktführer WoW.



Das ist imo auch völliger Quatsch.
Habe schon genug von anderen Spielen gelesen/gehört und es auch selbst schon in der Beta von Rom live miterlebt,
wie da gemeckert, gemobbt etc wird - von wegen nur in WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (2. Juli 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ist imo auch völliger Quatsch.
> Habe schon genug von anderen Spielen gelesen/gehört und es auch selbst schon in der Beta von Rom live miterlebt,
> wie da gemeckert, gemobbt etc wird - von wegen nur in WoW.
> 
> ...




ich habe nicht spezifich vom mobbing geredet^^

sondern viel mehr von der ernsthaftigkeit mit der dieses spiel gesehen wird...
kaum ein anderes spiel wird so ernst genommen wie WoW.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Was das ausgrenzen betrifft :

Du sagst du bis 14, naja gibst du dich denn gerne mit 7 oder 8 Jährigen ab ? Ich denke nicht, denn man fühlt sich eigentlich immer unter gleichgesinnten am wohlsten.

Deswegen spielen Erwachsene mit 20+ auch nicht gerne mit 10 oder 12Jährigen zusammen. Ganz einfach. 
Bei uns kommen im TS auch immer wieder themen auf, wo Minderjährige nicht wirklich Mitreden können... nein nichts versautes oder so sondern einfach Dinge wo es auf Lebenserfahrung ankommt wie z.b. Beruf etc.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

So kann auch nur jemand reden der noch nicht viel MMO-Erfahrung hat.
Die Community wird leicht besser wenn du Mehrsprachige Server verwendest (sprich europäische oder internationale). Ansonsten ist das Verhalten völlig normal, ich mach mich ya auch nicht zum Affen und spiele mit Leuten zusammen die mich nur aufhalten, das mach ich nicht beim Fußball und das mach ich auch nicht bei MMOs oder Shootern/Whatever.
Ich mein mir ist es völlig egal wie noobig, schlecht equipt, dumm, schlecht jemand ist - aber wenn er das ist darf er halt nicht erwarten das ich ihn durch Spielcontent schleife.

EDIT:
Als ich noch gespielt hab haben wir uns vom Alter des Spielers nicht stören lassen, wir hatten aber abgesehen vom Alter ziemlich spezifische ansprüche und daher wurden Gkicks verteilt völlig unabhängig davon ob jemand 14 oder 29 ist. Wir hatten auch zwei 14 Jährige im Raid die es drauf hatten, die lustig drauf waren, unser Altersdurchschnitt war so bei ~21 aber die haben besser in die Gilde gepasst als die meisten mit 20+.


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> inletzter zeit les ich immer wieder in wow / auf buffed.de :"Immer diese scheiß Kiddy´s...
> 
> ...




Mit Kiddy sind die Jüngeren Spieler (ich sage mal 12-16) gemeint und da auch sicherlich NICHT alle.

Aber leider sind es doch sehr oft dieses Leute die in Gilden Unruhe reinbringen, alles schnell schneller haben wollen, ihre Klasse
nur im PvP beherrschen (so glauben sie es zu mindest) und im normalen Raid alles zu lange dauert zu schwer ist und WoW 
raiden nur daraus besteht sich mit seinem Char auf 5 Mobs zu stürzen nen Wipe zu verursachen um dann die Healer anzuschreien…..

Alles schon Live erlebt, auch so Dinger wie einen den ganzen Abend labernden 14 Jährigen Jäger Spieler, der als endlich 
die Waffe gefallen ist auf die er schon so lange wartet folgendes losgelassen hat…..
„ Geil Geil eeeednlich freu freu bla bla bla…… wehe die Würfelt mir einer Weg den werden ich töten“ 
Er hat sie auch bekommen und keine 10 Minuten später war er Offline…….

Oder das allseits beliebte, wie ein kleines grenzdebiles Äffchen bei ner Bosserklärung hin und her gerenne und gespringe,
dauer im Kreis laufen /zug………. und so weiter.

Da kann man noch ganz viel mehr erzählen…….und  NEIN, ein halbwegs intelligenter Erwachsener Mensch mit mehr IQ als 70 
macht das nicht wenn er die vorher genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt.

Jeder der PvP macht kennst sie jeder sieht sie jeden Tag und gerade im BG……
Die Leute die überhaupt nicht verstehen das man im zb. ADS nur gewinnt wenn man Türme hat und nicht gewinnt mit nur einem Turm
und in der Mitte dumm zergen.
Niemand kann mir erzählen das die dummen zerger wegen denen man fast jedes BG verliert Erwachsene sind die Arbeiten müssen und 
nur unendlich viel Zeit haben diese sinnlos so zu verschwenden….

Und am interessantesten finde ich immer, dass, ab ca. 22.30-23.00 die Situation im BG kippt und auf einmal die Leute auftauchen
die wissen das man als Horde im AV gut zu deffen hat, damit die Ally Lutscher ihren durch Blizz geschenkten AV Sieg nicht so leicht bekommen
oder gar nicht.
Das gleich trifft auch auf alle anderen BG’s zu, selten das EINER auf 5 Feinde zu rennt und 5 sec später am FH steht.........Hust lol

Und zu Deiner Gilden Geschichte.
Ja es ist wahr und zwar auf jedem Server der ne gute oder mehrere gute Gilden hat.
Jüngere Spieler will eigentlich keiner dabei haben, aus den Gründen die ich genannt habe, oder aus den Gründen das die Kinder eben
nicht den ganzen Abend bis Nachts vor dem Rechner sitzen sollen und die Gefahr gross ist das Mami kommt und sagt Schluss.

Und JA, es gibt sie die 14-16 jährigen die was in der Birne haben, aber bei denen merkt man auch den Familiären Hintergrund und 
da reichen 1-2 Gespräche um raus zu finden ob der was taugt…..


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

kiddys bezeichne ich als die nerfigen doofen spieler die dir aufn sack gehen mit nutzlosen mist

ich kenne viele die 14 sind (bei bewerbung 18 sagen und sagen ja mein mikro ist halt shit) .. und super zocken nett sind etc .. 
problem ist bei einigen davon das halt der vather rein kommt ins zimmer und anfängt mit : hans-jakob (haha xD) jetzt ist schluss  und wäm issa weg

gestige reife ist das entscheidende find ich .. und das haben 16 järige manchmal sogar besser als ein 30 järiger ..


----------



## Niranda (3. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12 also hat jeder 12-14 jährige , der noch nicht so viel ahnung von WoW hat wie diese OBER-PRO-GAMER Mit voll T8,5 die jeden wegen seinen gammel Equip "Flamen" , das Recht WoW zu Spielen.



Du hast nicht das Recht wow zu spielen. Du darfst es offiziell spielen...! xD

Ich persönlich mag neulinge... die sind nicht so eingebildet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einbildung find ich grad jetzt mit wotlk lächerlich.. jeder kann sunn gear haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu classic wars bssl anders. Aber da fand ich die Allys immer als Kiddies, wegen der geringen hilfsbereitschaft (nicht gegen euch^^)

Minastirit könnt ich soweit auch zitieren.
Das Problem bei den Gilden ist meist, das viele Berufstätig sind, sprich die Spielzeit bis 0Uhr gehen.
Bei den Kinder ist aber meist nur 22Uhr, max. 23Uhr drin. Darum werden viele nicht genommen. Bei frauen macht man aber fast immer ausnahmen... Ti***nbonus halt.. xD

Nira =P


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> den ganzen Abend labernden 14 Jährigen Jäger Spieler


Kein Vorurteil, nee :x 




> Oder das allseits beliebte, wie ein kleines grenzdebiles Äffchen bei ner Bosserklärung hin und her gerenne und gespringe,
> dauer im Kreis laufen /zug………. und so weiter.


Ich hatte immer meinen Spaß im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber ich kannte die Bosse auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer keinen Spaß an sowas hat, sollte das Spiel nicht spielen ;D



> Da kann man noch ganz viel mehr erzählen…….und  NEIN, ein halbwegs intelligenter Erwachsener Mensch mit mehr IQ als 70
> macht das nicht wenn er die vorher genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt.


DOCH! Die hälfte meiner alten Gilde ;D Und wir haben trotzdem alles geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Jeder der PvP macht kennst sie jeder sieht sie jeden Tag und gerade im BG……
> Die Leute die überhaupt nicht verstehen das man im zb. ADS nur gewinnt wenn man Türme hat und nicht gewinnt mit nur einem Turm
> und in der Mitte *dumm* zergen.
> Niemand kann mir erzählen das die *dummen* zerger wegen denen man fast jedes BG verliert Erwachsene sind die* Arbeiten* müssen und
> nur *unendlich viel Zeit* haben diese sinnlos so zu verschwenden….


Uh, wer flamt denn hier so süß? Und beschwert sich selber über die daueraggressiven Spieler.
Mal wieder ein Möchtegern-Uberpro :x

Und wer arbeitet, hat nicht unendlich viel Zeit. Und wieso soll man sie dann nicht sinnlos verschwenden? Tut man doch mit WoW oder nicht? :x Ist schließlich NUR EIN SPIEL ;D



> *die Ally Lutscher*





> .........Hust lol



Dazu erinnere ich nur mal an das Zitat mit dem Punk im Glashaus, das voller Stein ist und bei dem draußen ne Horde Bullen steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic:
Es ist relativ schwierig, zu differenzieren.

Kiddie bedeutet, wie schon oft gesagt, nicht gleich Minderjähriger, sondern hat was mit der geistigen Reife zu tun.
Leider ist es ein Fakt, dass viele Leute aus der Altersklasse 12-16 Jahre unter diese Rubrik fallen, deswegen ja auch "Kiddie" Das war auch schon vor 3 Jahren so, als ich selber damit kämpfen musste, diesen Ruf von mir wegzubekommen (Nicht unbedingt in WoW, generell in Onlinegames). Allgemein ist es aber gar nicht so schwer, man muss halt zeigen (können), dass man einen gewissen Reifestand bereits erreicht hat und weiß, sich zu benehmen. Das geht eigentlich am Besten, indem man sich mit Leuten aus den guten Gilden anbiedert. Vielleicht kommt man dann mal in Random- und Twinkraids rein oder wird mal ins TS eingeladen. Wenn man sich dann mit der Gilde versteht kann man sich bewerben und man wird häufig zunächst zumindest als Gildenfreund aufgenommen. Und dann ist der Weg zum vollen Mitgliedschaft nicht weit ;D

Mit den Gilden hattest du vermutlich schlicht Pech, da eine Fungilde eigentlich auf das Alter der Member scheißen kann. Allerdings hat eine Fungilde die einen freundlichen und niveauvollen menschen wie dich ablehnt es auch nicht anders verdient, ist halt ein guter Member weniger.

Bei Raidgilden ist die Altersgrenze aber schon nachvollziehbar, wie bereits gesagt wurde, da man es sich einfach nicht leisten kann, dass ein Mitglied des Raids mittendrin verschwindet. In einem 10erraid kann das schonmal das aus bedeuten, weil sich einige andere dann gernervt verabschieden, an sowas sind erfahrungsgemäß auch schon Gilden zerbrochen. Ausserdem wirds im TS schonmal nicht jugendfrei wenn sich die älteren Leute unterhalten, was auch nicht unbedingt gut ist, gerade bei Raid- und Gildenleadern, die gerade für jüngere Leute schonmal Respekts- und Autoritätspersonen darstellen.
Ich kenn das zumindest von unseren Raids früher (Ich spiel ja nun schon einige Monate nicht mehr), dass wir da echt nur Scheiße gebaut haben. Aber wie man vielleicht mitbekommen hat, wir sind total der bekloppte Haufen gewesen :x


----------



## iekeros (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
das Alter ich relativ, aber wer Sätze wie " ich würde lieber mal Still sein da mals wo cs 1.6 frisch da war es überhaupt kein kiddy spiele erst als Internet heute zutage jeder hat und plözlich pc spielen cool ist und nicht mehr für freaks sind die ganzen Bushido cool tüben affen am css oder cs 1.6 spielen " schreibt, sollte besser in die Schule gehen anstatt WOW zu spielen.
Es ist doch erschreckend, wieviele WoW- Spieler sich nicht verständlich ausdrücken können.
Da nehme ich die Lvl 80 Charaktere nicht aus. Und gerade die machen oft einen auf Überschlau.
Zum eigentlichen Thema ist zu sagen, dass Schulpflichtige um 21 Uhr ins Bett gehören und nicht in
eine Raid. Aber das scheinen viele der jungen Leute nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## pnn (3. Juli 2009)

iekeros schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema ist zu sagen, dass Schulpflichtige um 21 Uhr ins Bett gehören und nicht in
> eine Raid. Aber das scheinen viele der jungen Leute nicht zu verstehen.


Naja ... so pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen ... hab zu meiner Schulzeit, als ich DAoC gespielt habe, auch immer so bis 1:00 in einer SG gespielt. Meine schulischen Leistungen waren deswegen auch nicht schlechter als bevor ich in der SG gespielt habe. Also ich denke das sind alles nur Vorurteile die nicht auf die Breite Masse zutreffen. Und ganz ehrlich, ich will nicht wissen wieviele Berufstätige täglich übermüdet/restalkoholisiert auf Arbeit gehen. Informatiker ausgenommen ... wir dürfen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (3. Juli 2009)

Bushido ist n Knecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der klaut Beats und Texe ^^


----------



## pnn (3. Juli 2009)

ey alta, hier geht's nicht um musik, alta
deswegen fi*k dich, alta!
du kiddy alta.


----------



## wowfighter (3. Juli 2009)

hi ,

ich bin zwa auch erst 14 bin in ner guten raidgilde wo ich gut mit zurecht komme wo raidzeiten ok sind etc.

und meine erfahrung ist meistens sind erwachsene schlimmer im verhalten als kinder...
nur die meisten denken weil sie erwachsen sind sind sie geistlich gebildeter was oft net stimmt..

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Terandolus (3. Juli 2009)

Ich sage nur: 

World of Warcraft ist ab 12, also findet euch mit den "kiddys" ab oder spielt ein anderes Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## dalai (3. Juli 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> Bushido ist n Knecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen Dank für dieses typische Beispiel eines durchschnittlichen Kiddy-Post, schön ohne Zusammenhang zum gesamten Thema des Threads^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iekeros (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> ey alta, hier geht's nicht um musik, alta
> deswegen fi*k dich, alta!
> du kiddy alta.




*pnn:  *Das ist aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Sprachschatz einen Informatikers oder
ist das jetzt ein Pflichtfach während des Studiums ?

*wowfighter*:  Verstehst du eigentlich selbst, was du da versucht hast zu beschreiben ?

*Terandolus:  *Ist es dir lieber, der Gesetzgeber verbietet es oder wäre es nicht sinnvoller,
                   Regeln zu finden, die allen WoW spielen ermöglicht. Mit 12 Jahren ständig
Nachts raiden...ok. Morgens Schule..auch ok ( aber welche ? Grundschule und dann keinen Abschluß). Natürlich gehen viele übermüdet mit Restalkohol arbeiten ( sofern sie noch Arbeit haben ), aber wo ?  Hilfsarbeiter am Bau, Hilfslagerist in der Industrie ...glorreiche Zukunft.


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

iekeros schrieb:


> *pnn:  *Das ist aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Sprachschatz einen Informatikers oder
> ist das jetzt ein Pflichtfach während des Studiums ?


Meinst du das jetzt ernst? Ich dachte eigentlich habe habe es so extrem überzogen dargestellt, dass man erkennt dass es nicht ernst gemeint war.


iekeros schrieb:


> Mit 12 Jahren ständig Nachts raiden...ok. Morgens Schule..auch ok ( aber welche ? Grundschule und dann keinen Abschluß). Natürlich gehen viele übermüdet mit Restalkohol arbeiten ( sofern sie noch Arbeit haben ), aber wo ?  Hilfsarbeiter am Bau, Hilfslagerist in der Industrie ...glorreiche Zukunft.


Weiss ja nicht was du damit aussagen willst, die Grammatik hat auch ein bissche ndie Brücke eingerissen. Weiss jetzt nicht ob du da Gesetzte willst oder eher dagegen bist. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht unter Kontrolle haben und Regeln aufstellen sind sie selber schuld. Ok, meine haben das gemacht und waren eigentlich auch ziemlich strikt, nur mussten sie irgendwann kapitulieren (bei mir fing es ja schon 98 mit horrenden Internetrechnungen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber da war ich mMn schon in einem Alter in dem ich mich sehr gut selbstkontrollieren konnte.
Früher waren MMOGs, in meinen Augen, für jüngere Leute auch noch pädagogisch wertvoller, da sie eigentlich gut gelernt haben sich vernünftig in eine Community von größtenteils Älteren zu integrieren. Und ich denke schon dass mir das sehr gut getan hat - auch wenn ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach ein Hilfsarbeiter am Bau mit Sonderschulabschluss bin, der sogar so doof ist dass er vergisst seinen Helm aufzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iekeros (6. Juli 2009)

PNN:  "Informatiker ausgenommen ... wir dürfen das" Wenn du das bist, hast du dein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Wünschenswerte Situation.
Aber nimm doch mal den Satz von wowfighter. Er hat noch alle Möglichkeiten offen, aber wann
will er das lernen, was er mit 14 eigentlich beherrschen sollte. Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint,
wenn er aber besser raiden kann als die Rechtschreibung / Grammatik beherrschen, wird es eher
zu einem HartzIV - Studium reichen. Das ist pauschaliert, das ist mir klar. Leider kenne ich bei
WoW mittlerweile schon viel zu viele solcher Fälle und wenn die Eltern es nicht schaffen, was jeder (Segen dem TS ) mitbekommt, muß der Gesetzgeber eingreifen und die Spielebetreiber
zu Maßnahmen zwingen. Wünschenswert ist das nicht. Als "geistlich gebildeter Erwachsener"
sehe ich leider nicht nur den Spaß, sondern auch die Gefahren von z.B. WoW. Und das nicht 
nur für junge Leute, auch mit 50 scheint man gegen diese Gefahren nicht gefeit zu sein.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2009)

iekeros schrieb:


> WoW mittlerweile schon viel zu viele solcher Fälle und wenn die Eltern es nicht schaffen, was jeder (Segen dem TS ) mitbekommt, muß der Gesetzgeber eingreifen und die Spielebetreiber
> zu Maßnahmen zwingen. Wünschenswert ist das nicht.


Das heisst der Staat soll da eingreifen, wo die Eltern ihren Pflichten nicht nachkommen? Vielleicht sollte man dann die Kinder besser gleich in die Obhut des Staates ueberstellen, damit ihre "Aufzucht" zum Wohle des selbigen kontrolliert und reguliert werden kann. Und natuerlich auch, damit die armen ueberforderten Eltern entlastet werden, die sich dann endlich wieder wichtigen Dingen (wie dem Fernsehprogramm oder dem Kleingarten) widmen koennen...


----------



## iekeros (6. Juli 2009)

*Ogil:  *Der " Staat " sind wir alle und als Teil dieser Gemeinschaft mache ich mir schon Gedanken
um meine Mitmenschen. Will und muß mit Ihnen ja zusammenleben. Mach doch mal einen sinnvollen
Vorschlag, wie man einen " labernden 13 jährigen " dazu bekommt, mehr an seine Zukunft zu denken,
denn an WoW. Raiden kann er später in der Firma nicht brauchen. Und dann mit 30 Jahren anzufangen auf Abendschule alles nachzuholen, ist nicht einfach ( kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung ).
Man soll allen Menschen die Möglichkeit geben, ihre Grenzen selber zu erkennen. Aber das kann man nur in der Realität und nicht in WoW. So hart das klingt, aber im schlimmsten Falle müssen
altersbedingte Nutzungszeiten eingeführt werden......wenn möglich von den Eltern eingestellt, wenn nicht von den Domänebetreibern.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja schoen und richtig, dass Du Dir Gedanken um Deine Mitmenschen machst - aber Du siehst sicher ein, dass es nicht Deine Aufgabe ist, dem Nachbarsjungen eine Standpauke zu halten, wenn er mal wieder nicht seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat oder seine kleine Schwester aergert. Das sind Dinge die im Aufgaben- und Verantwortungsbereich der Eltern liegen. Und DIESE sollten sich darum kuemmern was ihre Kinder machen, Grenzen setzen und diese durchsetzen. Wenn sie damit ueberfordert sind (was heutzutage scheinbar oft genug der Fall ist) dann sollten sie gefoerdert werden um sie fuer ihre Aufgabe zu befaehigen. Ihnen ihre Aufgaben abzunehmen bringt der Gesellschaft keinen Vorteil. Denn wie soll man z.B. dem Kind noch klarmachen, dass es seine Eltern respektieren und achten soll, wenn es selbst nur erlebt, dass es allein von den Schulen gebildet und erzogen wird, waehrend die Eltern nach der Arbeit aufs Sofa fallen und sich nicht fuer ihre Kinder interessieren?

Und man bringt keinen 13-Jaehrigen dazu an die Zukunft zu denken, indem man ihm Freizeitbeschaeftigungen wegnimmt. Es gilt nicht "ueberfluessige Beschaeftigungen" zu tilgen, sondern fuer "sinnige" Beschaeftigungen zu motivieren. Nur leider fehlt diese Motivation oft - auch, weil die Kinder demotivierte oder ueberforderte Eltern erleben, die sich nicht ausreichend um sie kuemmern.

PS: Uebrigens gibt es bei WoW Einstellmoeglichkeiten, mit denen Eltern die Spielzeit ihrer Kinder beschraenken koennen. Man muss solch Moeglichkeit freilich auch nutzen...


----------



## skyline930 (6. Juli 2009)

Kiddy hat nix mit dem Eq zu tun (Für mich persönlich), sondern wie sich die Person verhält. Wenn man weil man zuerst beim Mob/Erz/Blümchen/Whatever war mit einem Text ala "eyy du scheis <bel. Schimpfwort einsetzen> ich f**k deine mutter" angewhispert wird, dann ist das ein Kiddy.


----------



## iekeros (6. Juli 2009)

Also daneben stehen bleiben, zuschauen und nichts tun.......


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Kiddy hat nix mit dem Eq zu tun (Für mich persönlich),


Meinst du mit dem EQ Everquest of life oder den Entelligenzquotient?

@iekeros
Gesetzliche Richtlinien oder ähnliches ist halt totaler Humbug. Reicht schon was die uns jetzt aufdrücken, mit der Sperrung von Internetseiten u.ä. Ein bisschen Freiheit sollte jeder Mensch noch haben. Ansonsten hätte die BRD sich gleich der DDR anschliessen können und nicht umgedreht. Ich sag nur Stasi 2.0 .


----------



## iekeros (6. Juli 2009)

" Ein bisschen Freiheit " ....sag das mal dem 8 Jährigen Kind, das Mißbraucht wurde und dessen Bilder
ins Netz zu sehen sind. Ich bin jemand, der Regeln absolut nicht abhaben kann. Aber leider werden
von vielen bestimmte Grenzen übertreten, und da hilft leider nur ...Gesetze, Regeln etc. oder der
Nachbar schaut nicht nur zu, sondern greift helfend ein. 
Mach doch mal konkrete Vorschläge, was man tun könnte....denn daran fehlt es ja.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Meinst du mit dem EQ Everquest of life oder den Entelligenzquotient?


EQ: Emotions-Quotient


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Als wenn es dem 8 jährigen Kind helfen würde wenn die Pädo-Lumpis un Deutschland da nicht mehr darauf zugreifen können. Und ich glaube du verstehst mich von Anfang an nicht ... Ich will nicht, wie du, irgendwelche Regeln oder sonstiges Vorschieben. Ich habe selber in meiner Jugend ziemlich exzessiv gespielt und es hat mir nicht geschadet - ich bin trotzdem ein ganz normaler Mensch, dem sein Beruf und seine Freund wichtig sind. Weiss nicht warum ich dann denken sollte dass man dem ganzen einen Riegel vorschieben sollte. Seit dem es die elektronische Unterhaltung gibt, erinner ich mich an Diskussionen was man gegen die Stubenhocker machen kann. Und es ist nun einmal so dass die Eltern der Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Manche Menschen sollten sich eh nicht vermehren. Wobei ich ja für einen "Kinderführerschein" wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas verbieten war noch nie die Lösung des Problems.



Davatar schrieb:


> EQ: Emotions-Quotient


Danke! Man lernt nie aus was es so alles gibt.
Aber aufgrund der Aussage: 





> Kiddy hat nix mit dem Eq zu tun (Für mich persönlich), *sondern wie sich die Person verhält*


Glaube ich nicht dass wirklich ernsthaft der EQ gemeint war.


----------



## Kurta (6. Juli 2009)

Kinder nervöööön und wollen IMMER alles für sich , d.h die haben KEINE wirklich KEIN kompetenz und sozial verhalten, was "fairplay" bedeutet wissen die anscheinend auch net.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Kinder nervöööön und wollen IMMER alles für sich , d.h die haben KEINE wirklich KEIN kompetenz und sozial verhalten, was "fairplay" bedeutet wissen die anscheinend auch net.


Passende Selbstbeschreibung?


----------

